# 2010–2011 Cougar and Furbearer guidebooks



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've just finalized the 2010-2011 Utah Furbearer guidebook, and we're nearly done with the 2010-2011 Utah Cougar guidebook. Turkey will be online in a few minutes, and Waterfowl later this afternoon. Please take a look and let me know if you have any questions or concerns. Thanks!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks good, thanks for all you do Amy.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you! It's always a good feeling to wrap up these four guidebooks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

When will the printed copies of the new guide books be available?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> When will the printed copies of the new guide books be available?


You should see the Furbearer and Turkey guidebooks at Division offices and license agent locations starting sometime next week. The Cougar and Waterfowl guidebooks will be about a week behind them.


----------

